

Google Profit Exceeds Forecast - garbowza
http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/technology/business-google-results.html

======
thorax
Does this offer anyone else a little bit of relief (for some reason it did
me)? Or were you generally not thinking about it?

~~~
ardit33
ugh .... it is too early. There are so many ways, with some creative
accounting, on how they could show more profit for this quarter and kick the
can down the road.

The stock actually went down today, so investors are still weary of Google.
The economy is going down the tubes, slowly but sureley.

~~~
aston
They didn't announce until after hours, so only after-hours trading is going
to reflect the call. And there, it's up big.

~~~
ardit33
sorry, I take it back. I thought the decline was b/c of the earning report.

